# Anyone familiar with Tri-Cotti style sling?



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

After reading too much over many months, I have convinced myself we need a Tri-Cotti (or similar) carrier. I really want to have the option of carrying the babe facing out, but I do not want all the extra fabric of a wrap.

Does anyone know where I can purchase one in North America, online?

Does anyone know much about them? It appears the product is basically two unpadded pouch-type slings. But I'm not sure. At $90+shipping+duty (if purchased from the UK), it seems as though I could just make one myself.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

I have found some references on thebabywearer forum to The SlingSet when people ask about the Tricotti. It does look similar. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## cassiemommy (Jul 10, 2002)

I haven't been on these boards in a while, but I have made my own tricotti style sling. I'm a super sewing novice, so if I can do it, anyone can! I used cotton t-shirt material and made two pouches with it. This is the carrier I use most often. It is quick and easy to pop baby in, and with the cold weather (I'm in Toronto), it also holds baby closer so that my XL coat zips up more easily over us both. I should say that I've never seen a tricotti or sling set IRL, but I'm very happy with the two pouches that I made. I was reading about another set that is similar, but has sash-like wrap to distribute the weight around the waist. Still have to go get some extra material to make a matching sash for my pouch set....HTH!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I don't know of any north american vendors that sell the Tri-Cotti but I think they are sold at www.stellaris.se and they ship to the US

But I have heard raves about the Slingset system over at TBW and that looks very similar. The Baby Nest looks similar as well but I haven't heard as many good reviews ( I think it runs big) but its sold at www.sobebabies.com and Ellen can give you more info.

I have also found the Blue Celery sling over at Milkface Nursingwear. Also seems similar and here is the link: http://www.milkface.com/detail.aspx?ID=47908


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you both so much. I have been conversing with the woman who makes The SlingSet. At one point it looked as though she had found one in her remaining stock to fit me, but alas she only had one of the three parts I wanted.

I _have_ been wondering if I could just sew one of these myself! *cassiemommy*, do you have any advice or links for sewing a stretchy pouch? I've been sewing a lot of diapers lately; I'm feeling a little confident.

*melissabel* - The Blue Celery does look just like The SlingSet! The only difference being the waist support is tied instead of secured with TouchTape. What I love is those pictures are so close up and clear, it gives me a better idea of how it's constructed - and therefore how I might be able to make one!

Thank you again for your help. I'm going to go scour tbw and other places to find advice on sewing stretchy pouches.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I'm glad the links could help









Is the slingset no longer being made? Good luck making your own. The DIY forum on TBW should be a great help.

IIRC the Mamaroo is a modified wrap and I believe they had some DIY directions:
http://www.mamaroobabysling.com/news...irections.html


----------



## cassiemommy (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi ATD Mom! If you go to thebabywearer.com, there are several links on how to make pouches. However, if you want to make one purely to use as a "tricotti" like set, you can sew two tubes of material, with the folded length just a little short of the distance between your hip and your shoulder, since the material stretches. Use a stretchy stitch to sew and if you don't feel like it, you don't even have to hem! I used material that I had left over from a jersey/interlock wrap I made. If you open the PDF file on the stellaris.se link that Melissabel provided, you'll see how simply the tricotti pouches are constructed.

Good luck and have fun! If you have made diapers, you're already leagues ahead of me!


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cassiemommy* 
Hi ATD Mom! If you go to thebabywearer.com, there are several links on how to make pouches. However, if you want to make one purely to use as a "tricotti" like set, you can sew two tubes of material, with the folded length just a little short of the distance between your hip and your shoulder, since the material stretches. Use a stretchy stitch to sew and if you don't feel like it, you don't even have to hem! I used material that I had left over from a jersey/interlock wrap I made. If you open the PDF file on the stellaris.se link that Melissabel provided, you'll see how simply the tricotti pouches are constructed.

Good luck and have fun! If you have made diapers, you're already leagues ahead of me!

Huh! Look at that. All of these stretchy pouches - are they even technically "pouches?" Or just tubes? It doesn't even look like they have the normal curvy cut business I've seen in all the pouch patterns.

This is too fun. I can sew a stretchy tube! I can, I can!


----------



## cassiemommy (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi again, I think with the stretchy material, the curve is not necessary since the material stretches to accomodate the baby. I made mine with the curve, since I didn't know better at the time, but having used it for the past 6mos, think it might fit a little snugger without the curve. But since it ain't broke... (and due to lack of significantly better sewing skills anyways...)


----------



## blizzard77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ATD_Mom* 
After reading too much over many months, I have convinced myself we need a Tri-Cotti (or similar) carrier. I really want to have the option of carrying the babe facing out, but I do not want all the extra fabric of a wrap.

Does anyone know where I can purchase one in North America, online?

Does anyone know much about them? It appears the product is basically two unpadded pouch-type slings. But I'm not sure. At $90+shipping+duty (if purchased from the UK), it seems as though I could just make one myself.

Any thoughts?


Or...you could use a mei tai for carrying baby facing outwards. See www.catbirdbaby.com, www.meitaibaby.com, www.close2mebaby.com or www.kozycarrier.com


----------



## ATD_Mom (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you so much again, everyone.

I am thinking about making a Mei Tai, actually (a BBO-knockoff). All the photos I've seen of the forward-facing front-carry in a regular mei tai (here's an example) show the baby pulling really far down the abdomen, and the straps ending up on the wearer's neck. It looks incredibly uncomfortable to me. I'm hoping if I make one of these BBOs, with the super-wide and angled straps, I might be able to position them more snugly, around my shoulders.

But there's something about this three-part stretchy pouch system that is just absolutely calling to me! I feel an addiction coming on.


----------

